
Odd Comments and Strange Doings in Unix (Dennis Ritchie) - elvis70
https://www.bell-labs.com/usr/dmr/www/odd.html
======
crmrc114
I loved the closing with calling a vendor in because of an issue you found in
their circuit schematics. Crazy good read!

